# [SOLVED] SonarQube crashes

## jmago

Getting the following when accessing SonarQube web interface after updating to 6.5.  

```
/opt/sonar/logs # more web.log 

2017.09.06 11:05:38 INFO  web[][o.s.p.ProcessEntryPoint] Starting web

2017.09.06 11:05:38 INFO  web[][o.a.t.u.n.NioSelectorPool] Using a shared selector for servlet write/read

2017.09.06 11:05:39 INFO  web[][o.e.plugins] [Zach] modules [], plugins [], sites []

2017.09.06 11:05:40 INFO  web[][o.s.s.e.EsClientProvider] Connected to local Elasticsearch: [127.0.0.1:9001]

2017.09.06 11:05:40 INFO  web[][o.s.s.p.LogServerVersion] SonarQube Server / 6.5.0.27846 / ef2ca5b33e5795b841d45e0b20fef3cb90391719

2017.09.06 11:05:40 INFO  web[][o.sonar.db.Database] Create JDBC data source for jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/sonar?useUnicode=true&characterEncoding=utf8

2017.09.06 11:05:41 INFO  web[][o.s.s.p.ServerFileSystemImpl] SonarQube home: /opt/sonar

2017.09.06 11:05:41 INFO  web[][o.s.s.p.ServerPluginRepository] Deploy plugin C# / 5.0 / 17ddb09047940791828dcb70c9e225f006ab11aa

2017.09.06 11:05:41 INFO  web[][o.s.s.p.ServerPluginRepository] Deploy plugin Git / 1.2 / a713dd64daf8719ba4e7f551f9a1966c62690c17

2017.09.06 11:05:41 INFO  web[][o.s.s.p.ServerPluginRepository] Deploy plugin Java / 3.13.1 / cf0f0c950ba3e83a87c7fe11c6ff7e63f4864bd9

2017.09.06 11:05:41 INFO  web[][o.s.s.p.ServerPluginRepository] Deploy plugin JavaScript / 2.11 / a9b1afa9ceef7079811779d9efc5f8026acb1400

2017.09.06 11:05:41 INFO  web[][o.s.s.p.ServerPluginRepository] Deploy plugin SVN / 1.3 / aff503d48bc77b07c2b62abf93249d0a20bd355c

2017.09.06 11:05:42 INFO  web[][o.s.s.p.w.MasterServletFilter] Initializing servlet filter org.sonar.server.ws.WebServiceFilter@6a6611e4 [pattern=UrlPattern{inclusions=[/api/system

/migrate_db/*, ...], exclusions=[/api/properties*, ...]}]

2017.09.06 11:05:42 INFO  web[][o.s.s.a.EmbeddedTomcat] HTTP connector enabled on port 9000

2017.09.06 11:05:43 ERROR web[][o.s.s.p.Platform] Background initialization failed. Stopping SonarQube

java.lang.IllegalStateException: Fail to load plugin C# [csharp]

   at org.sonar.server.plugins.ServerExtensionInstaller.installExtensions(ServerExtensionInstaller.java:88)

   at org.sonar.server.platform.platformlevel.PlatformLevel4.start(PlatformLevel4.java:531)

   at org.sonar.server.platform.Platform.start(Platform.java:231)

   at org.sonar.server.platform.Platform.startLevel34Containers(Platform.java:205)

   at org.sonar.server.platform.Platform.access$500(Platform.java:46)

   at org.sonar.server.platform.Platform$1.lambda$doRun$0(Platform.java:119)

   at org.sonar.server.platform.Platform$AutoStarterRunnable.runIfNotAborted(Platform.java:391)

   at org.sonar.server.platform.Platform$1.doRun(Platform.java:119)

   at org.sonar.server.platform.Platform$AutoStarterRunnable.run(Platform.java:375)

   at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:748)

Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/sonar/api/web/CodeColorizerFormat

   at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)

   at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:763)

   at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:142)

   at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(URLClassLoader.java:467)

   at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(URLClassLoader.java:73)

   at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:368)

   at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:362)

   at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

   at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:361)

   at org.sonar.classloader.ClassRealm.loadClassFromSelf(ClassRealm.java:125)

   at org.sonar.classloader.ParentFirstStrategy.loadClass(ParentFirstStrategy.java:37)

   at org.sonar.classloader.ClassRealm.loadClass(ClassRealm.java:87)

   at org.sonar.classloader.ClassRealm.loadClass(ClassRealm.java:76)

   at org.sonar.plugins.csharp.CSharpPlugin.getExtensions(CSharpPlugin.java:67)

   at org.sonar.api.SonarPlugin.define(SonarPlugin.java:51)

   at org.sonar.server.plugins.ServerExtensionInstaller.installExtensions(ServerExtensionInstaller.java:78)

   ... 9 common frames omitted

Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.sonar.api.web.CodeColorizerFormat

   at org.sonar.classloader.ParentFirstStrategy.loadClass(ParentFirstStrategy.java:39)

   at org.sonar.classloader.ClassRealm.loadClass(ClassRealm.java:87)

   at org.sonar.classloader.ClassRealm.loadClass(ClassRealm.java:76)

   ... 25 common frames omitted

2017.09.06 11:05:44 INFO  web[][o.s.p.StopWatcher] Stopping process
```

UPDATE #1:

The problem was old *.jar files in extensions/plugins. I replaced them with updated versions from lib/bundled-plugins.

----------

